# gamekeeper x clalice design PDF



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

after putting a design in the shared section yesterday with the handle inspired by dayhikers chalice, dayhiker was very kind and put it on to a pdf for me with a slight change of hes own, so a big thanks from me DH







here it is and i'm sure it will be a good shooter - john


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

nice design john when I get some time that's on the to do list .


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great design!i'm gonna go get myself some multiplex and make it.


----------

